
You Have to Stop to Change Direction - nreece
http://blogs.sun.com/jonathan/entry/you_have_to_stop_to
======
anamax
Actually, you don't have to stop (magnitude of velocity vector = 0) to change
direction (change orientation of velocity vector). Stopping to change
direction is actually fairly rare.

If you reverse the orientation of the velocity vector, at some point the
magnitude in the original direction goes through 0, but that's a very
different thing.

------
Create
it is starting to make sense:
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/07/28/sun_dziuba_tm/print....](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/07/28/sun_dziuba_tm/print.html)

